# Work Visas, Green Cards, and all that jazz



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

What you want is a EB-3 visa for the guy you want to hire. You will need to fill out an ETA-9088 and a Form I-140, both can be filled out online. Good luck.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

To eventually get a green card for him you will probably have to marry him, or have your daughter marry him.


----------



## stoffel64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes, you can but you have to prove that you can not find an American citizen. 
I am a Software Engineer from Germany and in my field it is fairly easy to prove that.
Just go to the INS Web side for more information. I am sure they can help.
They have improved there service big time. I went through the process and it really improved.

I hope this helps.

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

Elwood, capitalism dictates, that he'd have to acquire capital to be competitive, and I already had one trained that kept breaking my stuff, and showing up high. While I'm feeling hostile, the majority of Americans that will do manual labor arent worth a crap. I'm tired of all my money going to drugs for crackhead help. No you dont have to marry anyone for a GC, its like stoffel said. I think I'm going to do all my own work for a little while, buy a truck with the extra money.


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

We used to hire Boer South Africans and Russian beekeepers on the H2A agricultural visa program. They are good hard workers, want to be here just to work for six months. They are happy to have the job. Would love to hire more of them but then the great depression of 2009 hit. With 10 percent of the nation unemployed and another 7 percent underemployed, the government now frowns on hiring foriegn help. TOO BAD!! Fourth and fifth generation Americans have gotten sorry, do not want to work at anything that will cause sweat and want to holler "where's my check?"! We as a nation have gotten blinded by the forest and can not see the trees. New immigrants here legally, and my former H2A help look at this land as the golden land of opportunity. Mr. Skinner luckily, I was able to find a couple of local fellows, married, in their early twenties, that are not strung out on dope and are turning into two pretty good young beekeepers. BUT as soon as the Great Depression of 2009 goes into history books, I will be hiring Boer South Africans and Russians again along with my young helpers. TED


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

Ted Kretschmann said:


> We used to hire Boer South Africans and Russian beekeepers on the H2A agricultural visa program. They are good hard workers, want to be here just to work for six months. They are happy to have the job. Would love to hire more of them but then the great depression of 2009 hit. TED


TED... isn't H2A allowing beekeepers again?


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I dont know,. As last time I tried to apply for beekeeper help from overseas, the application was denied based on the current unemployment figures in the USA. TED


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

It has sure changed in our area of the country as well. Used to be a lot of hard working folks looking for work. Now days I'll maybe have one person a year inquire about a job. Part of it is there are fewer people around, part of it is that the work is just a lot harder than people are willing to do. Unfortunately another reason is that unemployment insurance and welfare requires even less effort. I had an "applicant" show up once solely to ask me to sign a form saying that he had asked about a job. When I told him that I actually did have some work he said "no, no I don't want to work, I just need you to sign this". Well at least he was honest. I may have to break down and get some foreign workers, it would be pretty cool to have some folks around that were actually excited about earning a paycheck.


----------



## ryan (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi 
The H2a program is alive and well. The program has an approved list of countries. A few years ago that list was reduced in size, supposedly to reduce terrorism exposure, not due to unemployment numbers. Some of the countries added back to the approved list after some work by beekeepers and other groups. South Africans are doing H2a work, I don't about Russians. 

Work was also done to get people in from countries not on the approved list. The procedure worked fine. It just took a few more days. 

I have gotten my h2a guys every year for the last 10 years. Some years are more hassle than others.

Call one of the agencies. Things are always changing, you will probably need professional help. You can have guys in about 90 days.

ryan


----------



## Ted Kretschmann (Feb 2, 2011)

I was told it was due to unemployment numbers here at home. That I needed to hire local people, which we did in the hard times. Got lucky as stated earlier. Ryan what countries are on the approved list?? TED


----------



## ryan (Apr 3, 2010)

Effective Jan. 18, 2011, nationals from the following countries are eligible to participate in the H-2A and H-2B programs: Argentina, Australia, Barbados, Belize, Brazil, Bulgaria, Canada, Chile, Costa Rica, Croatia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Estonia, Ethiopia, Fiji, Guatemala, Honduras, Hungary, Ireland, Israel, Jamaica, Japan, Kiribati, Latvia, Lithuania, Macedonia, Mexico, Moldova, Nauru, The Netherlands, Nicaragua, New Zealand, Norway, Papua New Guinea, Peru, Philippines, Poland, Romania, Samoa, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Solomon Islands, South Africa, South Korea, Tonga, Turkey, Tuvalu, Ukraine, United Kingdom, Uruguay, and Vanuatu. Of these countries, the following were designated for the first time this year: Barbados, Estonia, Fiji, Hungary, Kiribati, Latvia, Macedonia, Nauru, Papua New Guinea, Samoa, Slovenia, Solomon Islands, Tonga, Tuvalu, and Vanuatu.

A national from a country not on the list may only be the beneficiary of an approved H-2A petition if the Secretary of Homeland Security determines that it is in the U.S. interest for that alien to be the beneficiary of such a petition. [See 8 CFR 214.2(h)(2)(iii) and (5)(i)(F)(1)(ii) for additional evidentiary requirements.


----------



## ryan (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Ted 
There has been some stepped up enforcement of some of the regulations. It's not too much of a stretch to think the desired result would be people give up on the program and try harder to hire local. I ended up buying advertisement in 6 different states to try to recruit labor. The cost was about $700. ZERO response. 

The rules are the same as always. If a U.S. person wants a job, and is "qualified", you have to hire them. That's fair. But I have not seen any increase in people who want to work. 

There is no problem getting H2a labor approved. 

ryan


----------

